# eBay Camera?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Theoretically someone could walk up and steal it, yes, since the screws are exposed. But such people would be interested in more than just your $30 backup camera. Plus, they'd be cutting all the wires, and would be baffled come time to reinstall it. Theft would be of 0 concern to me on this.

As for the lighting, I think you should be fine. Upgrade to 194 LED replacements for a little extra light output if you're worried about it. Here's a quick link, there are definitely cheaper options, just make sure to get ones that look like these for fitment purposes. 2 Xenon White 5 SMD 5050 912 921 T10 LED Bulbs Car Backup Reverse Lights | eBay

Finally, regarding the camera itself, I couldn't tell ya, lol. I'm not sure what type of input the MyLink display has, etc. It says it will work, it looks like it would work... I'd go for it. $30, what do you have to lose? Pay with PayPal so you have that extra insurance if something goes wrong.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Couldn't have said it better. Camera should function fine for the intended purposes. It may or may not last as long but for $30 go for it.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't have the MyLink in my cruze ;( I'd have to buy a separate screen for it. Which I'd probably buy on eBay lol. I'll just try my luck with it. Not really much to lose.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I don't have the MyLink in my cruze ;( I'd have to buy a separate screen for it. Which I'd probably buy on eBay lol. I'll just try my luck with it. Not really much to lose.


3 options for second screens. 

- replace your rear view mirror with one that has a screen

- replace driver's visor with a built in screen

- buy a 3 or 4" miniature screen and mount it on dash or near rear view mirror 


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I'm gonna spring for the separate screen since it'll make the install a little easier. Btw while I got you guys here I was also wondering which fuses could I piggy back on or "add a fuse" to that will only have 12V when the engine is running so I can install DRL separately? I found a couple that are active with the ignition on but I wanted one that'll only be on with the engine running.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I think I'm gonna spring for the separate screen since it'll make the install a little easier. Btw while I got you guys here I was also wondering which fuses could I piggy back on or "add a fuse" to that will only have 12V when the engine is running so I can install DRL separately? I found a couple that are active with the ignition on but I wanted one that'll only be on with the engine running.


Don't know the fuse numbers of hand but either of the cig lighter ones will work. Typically for the back up camera you would tap into the reverse light for power so it only comes on in reverse.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yeah I know about the camera. I was wondering for the DRL I'm trying to install. Wouldn't the cigarette lighter turn on with the ignition? I wanted a fuse that turns on only when the engine is running..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Oh yeah I know about the camera. I was wondering for the DRL I'm trying to install. Wouldn't the cigarette lighter turn on with the ignition? I wanted a fuse that turns on only when the engine is running..


You would need a relay for this but I highly recommend grabbing a push-button switch and wire them into that. I know it takes getting used to but what's the difference between hitting that and putting your key in the ignition? Becomes habit after while. Pretty much everything in the car runs off direct power or ACC (when the key is turned regardless of engine turnover)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looks like it might fit. It says it comes with a LED Build already. Why they choose to use grey text on a grey background I will never understand (unless it is to purposefully make it hard to read).


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> You would need a relay for this but I highly recommend grabbing a push-button switch and wire them into that. I know it takes getting used to but what's the difference between hitting that and putting your key in the ignition? Becomes habit after while. Pretty much everything in the car runs off direct power or ACC (when the key is turned regardless of engine turnover)


I got a relay and switch for my lights. But I just wanted it to be automatic. Darn! Thanks anyway. I agree. It does become a habit. Like shutting the automatic lights off during the day, well until I pulled the spring out of the switch haha.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I would try it out, if it had wireless so it could send the video to my tablet.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> I would try it out, if it had wireless so it could send the video to my tablet.


I end up buying it and a separate screen. The part where the light is supposed to screw in is incorrect tho. There's no pins for the socket to screw into. So I'm using some double sided tape to keep the bulb from moving around. Otherwise it's pretty good. 40$ for the monitor and the camera was well spent. We'll see how long they last.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I end up buying it and a separate screen. The part where the light is supposed to screw in is incorrect tho. There's no pins for the socket to screw into. So I'm using some double sided tape to keep the bulb from moving around. Otherwise it's pretty good. 40$ for the monitor and the camera was well spent. We'll see how long they last.


What monitor did you get?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> What monitor did you get?


This one: 4 3 inch LCD Screen Car Rear View Backup Parking Monitor for Car Reverse Camera | eBay

i didn't want anything too large cause I wanted to mount it next to the rear-view mirror. It's big enough for what I need it for..


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> This one: 4 3 inch LCD Screen Car Rear View Backup Parking Monitor for Car Reverse Camera | eBay
> 
> i didn't want anything too large cause I wanted to mount it next to the rear-view mirror. It's big enough for what I need it for..


Cool, thanks. Let us know how it all works out. If it keeps working well for you then I will probably try it out. I have not been able to find anything I really like which will send video to the tablet.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Cool, thanks. Let us know how it all works out. If it keeps working well for you then I will probably try it out. I have not been able to find anything I really like which will send video to the tablet.


I saw a couple wireless cameras on amazon. But all the reviews say they're unreliable and gets really hot. 

Oh and what's a thread without without some pictures:




















Makes the world of a difference when parking! Definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I saw a couple wireless cameras on amazon. But all the reviews say they're unreliable and gets really hot.


Yeah, that is what I am seeing as well. But most of them are because the users are running them full time, not just while in reverse.



Mrhawaiibound said:


> Makes the world of a difference when parking! Definitely worth the purchase.


Looks good


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Ahhhh. I get it. Install must be easier since you don't have to run all the wiring.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Ahhhh. I get it. Install must be easier since you don't have to run all the wiring.


Well, that doesn't bother me, it would just be nice to only have the 1 screen . Since I installed a tablet in the dash.


----------

